

Greensock Animation Platform (aka Tweenlite) now in JavaScript - johnpolacek
http://www.greensock.com/get-started-js/

======
tommyd
Was just about to post this up myself. Awesome stuff, TweenLite was a great
library for using with ActionScript so to have that ease of programming and
performance of animations come to JS is exciting! The performance seems to be
very impressive judging by the examples. Can't wait to have a proper play
around!

